

Linode having some issues - axod
http://www.linode.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=4765
linode.com and their forum are reasonably slow/offline<p>Here's a copy of their original post:<p>http://kovaya.com/linode.html
======
dpcan
If you go back in time and watch threads during almost ALL web hosting
outages, the #1 COMPLAINT is always lack of communication with users.

PLEASE, web hosting companies, get the point, we want constant communications,
even if you have nothing new to report. WE are smart too, let us know what
you're trying, what's working, what's not, maybe your USERS can help you fix
the problem.

~~~
benofsky
This is why Slicehost rock, they always communicate brilliantly. What I find
amazing here is that the Linode representative hasn't even said _sorry_ in the
first post they made and hasn't in the second post either, crazy.

~~~
chrischen
Slicehost seems to cost more.

EDIT: Wait? Does Slicehost not cost more? Please, correct me if I'm wrong. But
from what I'm seeing you get less RAM, Bandwidth, and Space for the same
price. Btw, I use Slicehost, and just recently they had problems with my
server. Otherwise they're flawless though. Great support too.

~~~
bham
... and does not have bandwidth pooling, does it?

~~~
tlrobinson
Slicehost does: [http://www.slicehost.com/articles/2008/9/17/bandwidth-
poolin...](http://www.slicehost.com/articles/2008/9/17/bandwidth-pooling-for-
everyone)

~~~
bham
Oh, I missed that. Great.

------
ShabbyDoo
What is notable to me is the surprise received by those who purchased hosting
in multiple geographies to survive a datacenter-wide issue. I hadn't thought
much before about the effect of centralized IT management decisions on
availability. Perhaps those who really need uptime will now consider using
another hosting provider as fail-over. Not sure how the DNS issues would play
out as network-level load balancing isn't something I know much about.

------
zefhous
It's disconcerting to discover the cause of my server problems today via a
thread on Hacker News instead of getting an email or from their RSS feed or
something.

That being said, I think Linode is great and I've had a great experience with
them so far.

------
axod
Looks like they did an update on their host machines. The update unfortunately
meant that many hosts marked linodes as being shutdown, when they should have
been marked up.

This meant many linodes were unreachable (No network).

linode.com was extremely slow also, don't know if it's related.

They're rebooting hosts to fix the issue, which is just horrible.

Here's a copy of the original post, since their own website and forum are
slow/offline:

<http://kovaya.com/linode.html>

------
fjabre
Bump Technologies uses Linode and I can't access their site.
<http://www.bumptechnologies.com/>

That's rough. I'm sure some heads are gonna roll come tomorrow morning.

EDIT: I just recently signed up for Linode and love their service. Mine is
still up. The only thing I was a little freaked out by is that their main site
uses Cold Fusion. Poor judgement?

~~~
petercooper
And Hacker News uses a dialect of Lisp. Point?

------
tsuraan
It doesn't look like it was a graceful shutdown either; I had to enter
maintenance mode and fsck by hand. Lots of bad free block counts, but now that
it's booted, I'm not seeing any corruption. I just use my linode for fun, so I
don't really care too much, but it would be nice to get a better explanation
than that initial explanation of hosts being erroneously marked as down.

------
ajju
My first warning about this was my "Host down" sensor firing from the
monitoring service, almost an hour after they noticed the issue.

I really love Linode and my experience with them so far has been great but
such a lag in communicating critical issues is not acceptable.

------
kellishaver
Personally, I haven't noticed any downtime today on our linodes in Dallas and
Atlanta. I don't know. I get the complaint about lack of communication, on the
other hand, though, I'd rather have them working to solve the problem than
sitting and updating a blog.

Was it a dumb move to push the update to multiple data centers in the middle
of the day? Maybe, but then, without knowing all the details of how and why it
as done, that's a big assumption to jump to.

Linode is still, hands-down, the best hosting provider I've ever used (and
yes, I had a slicehost account for a long time), so I'll give them a pass on
this one. Sometimes problems just happen.

~~~
shpxnvz
It's not unreasonable to be shocked at a upgrade in the middle of the business
day for the majority of their customers.

Every significant online business I've worked with does deployments and
upgrades off-peak, without exception. In fact one prefers to do production
changes on Friday evenings so that the technical staff has the entire weekend
to come in and resolve any problems that arise before the following Monday
morning peak.

~~~
kellishaver
Oh, no, I didn't mean to imply that. I don't think anyone here is being
unreasonable. I just meant that I've had enough awesome from Linode that I'm
willing to give them a pass on this one. Everyone screws up now and then. :)

------
buugs
The forum page isn't loading for me, what problems are they having?

My vps is still up and has been up (at the dallas datacenter) and seems to be
working fine.

~~~
andrewtj
Mine is also at Dallas (dallas98) but has only been up for ~20 minutes and is
extremely slow.

edit: Looks like my VPS was offline for 20 ~ 30 minutes and has settled down
now.

~~~
spokey
For what it's worth, I have also have VPS in Dallas that is running fine right
now, and has been up since my last manual reboot (more than 30 days ago).

------
brlewis
Guess I lucked out. My linode in Fremont was unaffected.

~~~
techiferous
I lucked out, too. The world's not fair: I'm hosting a bunch of stupid sites
on my Linode in New Jersey (like
<http://histaniputyourpictureonthewebihopeyoudontmind.com/> ), whereas I bet
some other people with Linode problems are losing money. I feel for them.

EDIT: I just checked my uptime and it looks like my linode was rebooted. But I
never noticed (and I was actually logged in and working there a lot today).

------
bengtan
One of my linode servers got affected. It was shown as running but I couldn't
ping it. Reboot, and still could not ping.

Then I logged in via the LISH console and found out that eth0 wasn't up.
Manually configured the network settings, and it's working again.

Someone of you who are affected might like to try this too.

------
va_coder
It's funny how our standards change. I've seen a lot of internal-to-the-
organization hosting providers be down for days and not seem to care much.

It's good that we demand more, but in retrospect the service we have today is
pretty good and much better than it was in the past.

------
brettbender
I recently (in the last week) signed up for the most basic Linode package for
a pet project. Many of the posts on the forums note Linode's stellar track
record, which is a bit reassuring, but doesn't really offset the lack of
communication Linode has had with this.

------
dreur
Other post saying they will improve their process.

[http://www.linode.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=4768&start=...](http://www.linode.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=4768&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=)

------
bk
Yeah, all my linode sites are dead (timeout) and no shell, at the very least
for 1 hour, NJ datacenter.

Sucks. Will be interesting to see how this unfolds.

------
dwiel
I've not noticed any downtime or lagging in Dallas

